# Xikar Crossover worth the price?



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm looking for a more reliable torch lighter, mostly for the golf course. The cheapy one I've got now doesn't seem to work too well in windy conditions, as I've got to hold the torch so close to the cigar that it burns the head quite easily if I'm not paying 100% attention.

My "problem" is that I've got an EX for home use which I love. So is the Crossover torch really worth the price? It's on Monster now for $33. Any other options? I'd pick up a Ronson Jetlite but they don't seem to sell them anywhere by me, and while ebay is an option, I'd then be spending $8ish dollars for something I can get for $3. Of course, that'd still make it cheaper than a Crossover.

Thoughts? Reviews of a Crossover?


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

I picked one up on cbid for 28. A well made lighter in my opinion. It claims to be windproof. I would call it more wind resistant. It is still a soft flame and will get blown down, it just does not go out. Not like a torch flame but that's what I like about it. The 33 on Monster is not bad especially since it is one with the cool graphics. I might pull the trigger on one tonight if it makes it to the mash up.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

quincy627 said:


> I picked one up on cbid for 28. A well made lighter in my opinion. It claims to be windproof. I would call it more wind resistant. It is still a soft flame and will get blown down, it just does not go out. Not like a torch flame but that's what I like about it. The 33 on Monster is not bad especially since it is one with the cool graphics. I might pull the trigger on one tonight if it makes it to the mash up.


The Crossover definitely does not have a 'soft flame' - I wonder if you're thinking of the EX? That one is a torch powered soft flame. Crossover is torch only. The look the same, except the Crossover has the zig-zagging lines all over it.

It'll definitely be on the Mash Up tonight.


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

Yep, you are right. Sorry about that. I guess I am not much help here. lol.



jswaykos said:


> The Crossover definitely does not have a 'soft flame' - I wonder if you're thinking of the EX? That one is a torch powered soft flame. Crossover is torch only. The look the same, except the Crossover has the zig-zagging lines all over it.
> 
> It'll definitely be on the Mash Up tonight.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Got mine for 28.00 at auction

The ever torch is also a great lighter

soft flame and torch in one....a brother on the forum sell them
55.00 to your door....do a google search,,,


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

I've got a crossover, it's a nice lighter and quite wind proof. It also has a really "neat" looking flame. Fortunately, I am a soft flame convert and only use this lighter when absolutely necessary. I would not say this is the greatest lighter in the world, sometimes it takes more than 1 click to light, but I would say it's OK (in case anyone thinks I use the wrong fuel, I use Xikar branded stuff).


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

If one can get the Crossover for under $30 I'd say it was worth it ( lifetime warranty and all) but since I have the Exodus I'm good with it and have a ton of torches to spare. What I like about the EverTorch is the combo of soft flame and torch. I've seen it around since it came out but me being a tightwad hates to spend the $50 plus for it...is that thing warrantied for life...that might make me get it.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Cigary said:


> If one can get the Crossover for under $30 I'd say it was worth it ( lifetime warranty and all) but since I have the Exodus I'm good with it and have a ton of torches to spare. What I like about the EverTorch is the combo of soft flame and torch. I've seen it around since it came out but me being a tightwad hates to spend the $50 plus for it...is that thing warrantied for life...that might make me get it.


 Gary
I too have tons of lighters,,but since I got the ET, it seams like that is the one I reach for.....


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

asmartbull said:


> Gary
> I too have tons of lighters,,but since I got the ET, it seams like that is the one I reach for.....


I did some more research on this...limited lifetime warranty on it. Who knows what the means as it is subject to interpretation. I have read about 15 reviews on it...the outside scuffs pretty easily...the tank is not that large but this is just a few of the negatives that wouldn't necessarily keep me from buying it...I need a better warranty than what they offer. Bull,,,do you have their warranty policy handy...I'm still interested because I'm a sick man who cant stop buying lighters. :yield:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Cigary said:


> I did some more research on this...limited lifetime warranty on it. Who knows what the means as it is subject to interpretation. I have read about 15 reviews on it...the outside scuffs pretty easily...the tank is not that large but this is just a few of the negatives that wouldn't necessarily keep me from buying it...I need a better warranty than what they offer. Bull,,,do you have their warranty policy handy...I'm still interested because I'm a sick man who cant stop buying lighters. :yield:


 Gary
I will try to dig up the paper-work tonight.
I'll scan it and email it to you....or find the link

AL


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

asmartbull said:


> Gary
> I will try to dig up the paper-work tonight.
> I'll scan it and email it to you....or find the link
> 
> AL


Link is good or just tell me what it says...WTH is limited warranty? If it just stops...if the Mayan Calendar is correct? If I drop it and I break it I can understand but if it stops working and just laughs at me I would be a little on the pissy side. You know how badly I need another lighter,,,right?


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Link is good or just tell me what it says...WTH is limited warranty? If it just stops...if the Mayan Calendar is correct? If I drop it and I break it I can understand but if it stops working and just laughs at me I would be a little on the pissy side. You know how badly I need another lighter,,,right?


Limited lifetime warranty
repair or replace for any reason

Ever Tech Inc
864-801-1716


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

asmartbull said:


> Limited lifetime warranty
> repair or replace for any reason
> 
> Ever Tech Inc
> 864-801-1716


Lol...how is that limited? For any reason..wouldn't that rule out "limited"?

I think I will call and see if I can get one of their lawyers on the line...lol.:banana:


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Cigary said:


> Lol...how is that limited? For any reason..wouldn't that rule out "limited"?
> 
> I think I will call and see if I can get one of their lawyers on the line...lol.:banana:


Haha, true. Maybe the "limited" just means so long as they're in business?


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Lol...how is that limited? For any reason..wouldn't that rule out "limited"?
> 
> I think I will call and see if I can get one of their lawyers on the line...lol.:banana:


maybe,,,, they wont replace it if it is lost ?????


----------

